# Visa for working couple question



## adrianjadams (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi all,

I would appreciate some help from anyone who knows about visas. My wife and I are both teachers (we also have 2 kids) and are applying for jobs to teach in Dubai. I understand that I could sponsor my wife on my work visa, however I was wondering if it would be possible to both get separate work visas to take advantage of additional housing allowance and other benefits as we would be expat recruits. We would be happy to work at different schools in Dubai.

Would it be possible to both get separate work visas and perhaps the kids are added to one of our visas? Any help would be appreciated!

Adrian


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It really depends on the companies who hire you. If both companies are government, then only one of you would get the allowances (this happened to my parents). It really depends on an individual comapny's policy with regards to married couples.


----------



## adrianjadams (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for this.

We would both be working for private international schools - not the government.

If anyone else has thoughts on this that that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

adrianjadams said:


> Thanks for this. We would both be working for private international schools - not the government. If anyone else has thoughts on this that that would be great. Thanks!


You have nothing to lose by trying. Your wife's employer, assuming it is not the same school, may ask her about your deal and it would be unwise not to tell the truth, Dubai is pretty small and both companies will know what the other offers.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

You could try but be aware that schools are pretty savvy and if they are aware then they will recruit your wife on the basis that she will be sponsored by you and as local hire. Also, schools may only offer an apartment so that would not be the allowance you are thinking of. You may end up with 2 apartments!


----------



## Chocoya (Dec 9, 2013)

adrianjadams said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would appreciate some help from anyone who knows about visas. My wife and I are both teachers (we also have 2 kids) and are applying for jobs to teach in Dubai. I understand that I could sponsor my wife on my work visa, however I was wondering if it would be possible to both get separate work visas to take advantage of additional housing allowance and other benefits as we would be expat recruits. We would be happy to work at different schools in Dubai.
> 
> ...


There is nothing stopping you and your wife coming in on different work visas and each sponsoring one child. However, generally, employers will ask, when you are completing forms, what, if any benefits, your spouse receives from his/her employer so they don't double up. I would suggest you each sponsor a child and ask employers to state that the education allowance is for one child only. Perhaps this will help. Really, trying to trick employers into paying out more in allowances is not a good idea. As a teacher, working in Dubai is OK if you are single, but as a family, it can be difficult to save because of the huge cost of education here as well as accommodation. think carefully and research well before making the move.


----------



## adrianjadams (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

I think that each of us having our own visas and sponsoring a child each could be the answer. I have 2 Skype job interviews lined up so a promising start! As we are teachers, education costs would be paid for by the school so we wouldn't have to worry about that.

If any other working couples who both have their own work visas are reading this, any other advice would be great!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Just because a prospective employer asks what benefits your spouse is receiving, it doesn't mean you have to answer. IMO, that's as rude and unprofessional as trying to ask for a copy of your OH's work contract. 

I'd probably say "my OH is still weighing up his/her options as I'm still taking interviews" - what they know can't hurt them.


----------



## Chocoya (Dec 9, 2013)

adrianjadams said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I think that each of us having our own visas and sponsoring a child each could be the answer. I have 2 Skype job interviews lined up so a promising start! As we are teachers, education costs would be paid for by the school so we wouldn't have to worry about that.
> 
> If any other working couples who both have their own work visas are reading this, any other advice would be great!


This is not necessarily so, many schools do not offer free tuition for the children of their employees but rather a discount on annual fees which! usually! have to be paid upfront at the beginning of each year so please don't take this for granted.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Chocoya said:


> This is not necessarily so, many schools do not offer free tuition for the children of their employees but rather a discount on annual fees which! usually! have to be paid upfront at the beginning of each year so please don't take this for granted.


Agree - it may only be 50% or even 33% tuition fees paid by the school. Also, if you have 2 children it would mean at your separate schools on each of residency visa. Plus schools charge an administration fee per child that you are liable for. Also, any paid extra curricular at school is from your pocket!


----------



## Chocoya (Dec 9, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> Just because a prospective employer asks what benefits your spouse is receiving, it doesn't mean you have to answer. IMO, that's as rude and unprofessional as trying to ask for a copy of your OH's work contract.
> 
> I'd probably say "my OH is still weighing up his/her options as I'm still taking interviews" - what they know can't hurt them.


I would definitely NOT lie about your situation or your wife's benefits. It only takes one slip up here and you will on the first plane home. Don't risk it! Do your homework before you accept any offers so you are not caught out!


----------

